# CONTAR.SI de dos variables?



## ussito (Apr 8, 2002)

Como puedo contar el numero de veces que aparecen varias condiciones. O lo que es lo mismo como puedo contar el numero de filas que cumplen dos de las condiciones expuestas en las columnas.
Con CONTAR.SI(RANGO;CONDICION) puedo contar una columna pero si lo que quiero es saber cuantas cumplen no solo esa condicion sino tambien otra de otro rango como lo hago?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Apr 9, 2002)

Ahora respondí un mensaje similar.  La fórmula matricial que propuse es para un SUMAR.SI con varias condiciones, para cambiarlo a CONTAR.SI, sólo es necesario borrar la última parte, es decir, que quede así:

{=SUMA((A1:A10="Cond1")*(B1:B10="Cond2"))}

O, se puede reemplazar por una fórmula no matricial así:

=SUMAPRODUCTO((A1:A10="Cond1")*(B1:B10="Cond2"))


----------



## joelcgpr (Nov 28, 2002)

Juan Pablo:

En este ejemplo.. ?Que es mas economico en terminos de efectividad?  ?La formula matricial o la SUMPRODUCT?


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 28, 2002)

Pues es más facil de editar y de entender la de SUMAPRODUCTO, pero las dos trabajan sobre un rango, así que el "costo" debería ser como el mismo.


----------



## leicolei (Dec 4, 2002)

Como puedo guardar un archivo de excel con separador | (pipeline) en vez de , (comas)


----------

